# Are Pitbull Cross Staff Banned In Uk. Please Help



## coyotequeen

Hello, A few days ago a boy came to me and my partners door with a dog that was shivering looked starved and scared. he asked if wee wanted her as he wanted rid of her and told us not to be scared to give her a boot.

As soon as he mentioned being violent to her my partner said wee would take her, as he could not bare someone being so cruel to an animal and was scared where she may end up.

Now were in a situation because wee dont know what she is. Wee think she is a cross between a pitbull and a staff. We live in scotland in a small village and their not alot of pitbulls around here.

i really want to take her to the vet and get her checked over, she is the lovelest kindest dog and all she needed was someone to give her love, now am scared to take her to vet incase they keep her and put her down.

i realy dont know what to do and would be greatfull if someone could give me advise. Should i take her to vet and they could give me advie or would they contact police. Or is it ok to have a cross between a staff and pitbull in scotland? We have never had a dog before and thought wee were doing a good thing taken her in, but now wee are a bit worried. 

Thanks.


----------



## Akai-Chan

All pitbulls and pitbull crosses are banned in the UK.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Nonnie

A pit bull is a type of dog, not a breed. A staffie cross can be classed as a pit bull type in its own right.

Personally id get the dog checked over, and just call her a staffie cross and never utter the words "pit bull" again.


----------



## babycham2002

Nonnie said:


> A pit bull is a type of dog, not a breed. A staffie cross can be classed as a pit bull type in its own right.
> 
> Personally id get the dog checked over, and just call her a staffie cross and never utter the words "pit bull" again.


Spot on advice.
Well done on taking on this dog and trying to give it a better life.
Stick around on this forum, you will find invaluable advice from many of its members.
Are you a first time dog owner?


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx

Nonnie said:


> A pit bull is a type of dog, not a breed. A staffie cross can be classed as a pit bull type in its own right.
> 
> Personally id get the dog checked over, and just call her a staffie cross and never utter the words "pit bull" again.


I agree, hope your wee one settles in nicely. Where bouts in scotland are you?


----------



## sketch

Nonnie said:


> A pit bull is a type of dog, not a breed. A staffie cross can be classed as a pit bull type in its own right.
> 
> Personally id get the dog checked over, and just call her a staffie cross and never utter the words "pit bull" again.


I agree....
Plus you have no proof its a pitbull cross or anything like that sweetie
xx


----------



## CavGirl

> Personally id get the dog checked over, and just call her a staffie cross and never utter the words "pit bull" again.


Im from Scotland and that is the best advice i could suggest in all!
Good luck with your new staffie cross hun!


----------



## Johnderondon

Nonnie said:


> A pit bull is a type of dog, not a breed. A staffie cross can be classed as a pit bull type in its own right.
> 
> Personally id get the dog checked over, and just call her a staffie cross and never utter the words "pit bull" again.


^^:thumbup1:

Wot she said.


----------



## moboyd

I actually personally think I would be keeping quiet about the whole pit thing, BUT I would like to point out that we are advising someone to possibly be breaking the law so I think now that the owner has their answer this should be dropped IMO.

Mo


----------



## Johnderondon

moboyd said:


> I think now that the owner has their answer this should be dropped IMO.


I concur but as a last word...



Akai-Chan said:


> All pitbulls and pitbull crosses are banned in the UK.


Pitbull crosses are not banned. Pitbull 'types' are but a pitbull/gsd, for example, may be perfectly legal depending on how it looks.


----------



## Lady3131

I would advise you go to the vets to get her checked out and that you are honest if asked about her... it may be that the vet has a suspicion and mentions it in which case you may need to find out what she is. 

Although it may hurt for you to part with her it is against the law to own a pitbull or any pitbull cross and the police do stop owners walking dogs that may fall into this category and you could be held liable for it. If found guilty you could face severe problems and all for your kindness... 

I personally would have gone to the police asap and reported that someone had given me their dog by going door to door as you never know if that could come back to haunt you... if this dog is not a pitbull what's to say it wasn't stolen or registered to the boy who gave it away... they can easily ask for it back, in which case you could find yourself in a tug of war... 

You're best bet is to be honest about the dog and declare you have it via the vet first if the police are too scary. Perhaps your vet can give you advice as how to proceed in owning a dog that was given away? You are doing good taking it in and I would hate to see you punished for that.


----------



## RachyBobs

Just do not mention the word pit bull, explain you think she is a staffie cross and leave it at that!


----------



## Johnderondon

Lady3131 said:


> If found guilty you could face severe problems and all for your kindness...


I think it would be the dog that faced the "severe" problems. Unless there are aggravating circumstances most dogs seized as 'type' are processed as a 4B which is a civil affair and attracts no consequences for the owner beyond the emotional implications.

Determining whether a dog is of 'type' is a skilled job that requires specialised training (and even then there are frequent disagreements and re-evaluations). As such the OP has no solid reason to believe that this dog is of 'type' _even if it has pitbull in its bloodlines_. It may be staff/Am bull, staff/boxer, Staff/DDB or simply a large staff or the result of many other possible (and legal) crosses.

If an owner _knows_ his dog to be of type then that is one thing but that is not the situation that pertains here.

I wouldn't advise the OP to be troubling police when they are not aware that any crime has occured. I would advise that they get the dog vet-checked and scanned and, if possible, obtain a written surrender from an adult of the household where the dog came from.


----------



## Captain.Charisma

RachyBobs said:


> Just do not mention the word pit bull, explain you think she is a staffie cross and leave it at that!


Best advice i think would be as Rachy says, see someone and say its a Staffie cross. See if they deem it to be a pitbull, and try and show the dog has a stable temper and poses no threat.

As for wether the American Pitbull terrier is a breed thats open for discussion.


----------



## coyotequeen

Thanks everyone for your advise, iv been hunting the web all day to find out information. i will take her to the vet to get checked over. I will get a picture of her up on saturday night when i come back online. Thanks again.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Just thought I would add to this.

If the vet did think it was any type of pit bull X then they have the legal right to seize the dog. As if the vet has a pit X registered at their vets they can become liable for any cause of concern.


----------



## moboyd

Are you SURE they have the right to seize? I thought only police had that right? if the vet feels it is a pit they dont have to actually treat the dog so it wont be on their register, they could in fact just tell the new owner they beleive it is a pit and leave it at that?



Mo


----------



## Johnderondon

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> If the vet did think it was any type of pit bull X then they have the legal right to seize the dog.


I don't believe that is true. To start with it is highly unlikely that a vet will be trained in breed id'ing. Secondly there is no legal provision that I am aware of that allows anyone other than the courts, police, local authority or customs to seize private property.

A vet may, however, report the matter to the police if they wish (some vets have done this).


----------



## moboyd

Taken from the KC website.

Useful information on Pitbull Terrier Law 
05-Jan-07

Advice from Doglaw concerning Pit Bull Terrier Type dogs

As a result of recent events, we have put together this brief summary of the law together with some practical advice. It is not intended to be a complete review of the law relating to pit bull terriers and you should take legal advice on your specific circumstances.

If you think you have an unregistered pit bull type dog, it cannot be voluntarily registered. Owning an unregistered pit bull terrier type dog is unlawful and if you have such a dog you are committing a criminal offence.

An option available to you is, of course, to have the dog destroyed. We appreciate that in most cases this would be unacceptable to a pet owner. If you do not want to have your dog destroyed:-

1. Have a look at the DEFRA guidance on identification of unlawful dogs to see if your dog might fall under the definition of a pit bull type (via the links page on this site  see DEFRA guidance on prohibited dogs). Alternatively, go to the Police (see 3 below)

2. Take your dog to your vet to ask for an opinion of the dogs type NB Not all vets are sufficiently familiar with this complicated area of identification, so you may be referred to someone else. (There are also some show judges, and others, who have expertise on this issue but we have suggested your vet as the first person to speak to for the sake of convenience). Alternatively, go to the Police (see 3 below)

3. Contact your local Police and ask them what they would like you to do. If the Police believe that your dog is a pit bull type, there is a significant risk that your dog will be seized and will remain in a Police appointed kennel until the case is concluded.

4. The Police will have your dog examined by their experts and if they conclude that your dog is a pit bull terrier type, you will probably be prosecuted under Section 1 of the Dangerous Dogs Act 1991. At Court, unless you can prove that your dog isnt a pit bull terrier type dog you will be convicted. Although the Act gives a maximum penalty of 6 months prison, we have never dealt with a case where an ordinary dog owner has been sent to prison for this offence. The most likely sentence is that you will be fined (or given a conditional discharge) and ordered to pay costs (which may include kennelling fees). As to your dog, you will need to prove that it would not constitute a danger to public safety, and if you can, the Court may allow it to be registered (otherwise it must be destroyed). You will have to pay for the registration fee, the insurance, the neutering, microchipping and insurance. The dog will not be returned to you until all this is completed. Please remember that once the dog is returned then other conditions must also be complied with (see below).

Frequently Asked Questions

Q. What is a pit bull terrier type dog
A. Section 1 of the Dangerous Dogs Act 1991 relates to dogs of the type known as the pit bull terrier. The High Court has decided that for a dog to be a pit bull type, it must have a substantial number of the physical characteristics of a pit bull terrier. These characteristics are listed in a number of places, and probably the most comprehensive (and that generally relied on by Courts) is the American Dog Breeders Associations Basis of Conformation for the American Pit Bull Terrier. This is a functional standard which describes the ideal, and so the dog does not have to conform in every detail to be regarded as a pit bull type. DEFRA has produced guidance which summarises some of the main physical aspects of a pit bull terrier (see DEFRA guidance on prohibited dogs which can be accessed via the links page on this site)Q. But I have a dog with a nice temperament. Surely this cant be regarded as a pit bull type
A. The High Court has ruled that the behaviour of a dog is relevant but not conclusive when determining whether a dog is a pit bull type

Q. Surely there is a DNA test that can be used
A. Not at present. In any event, the legal test is predominantly on the basis of physical conformation so it isnt just about the breeding but is about what the dog looks like.

Q. Doesnt the law just apply to pure bred pit bulls
A. No. Cross-breeds and mongrels could be regarded as pit bull types depending on their physical conformation.

Q. How does the prosecution prove their case

A. In Court the burden of proof is on the dog owner to prove that the dog isnt a pit bull type. This reversal of the usual burden of proof has been challenged in the European Court, but has been found to be lawful. It is therefore very difficult to successfully defend a case. The evidence is likely to be given by experts.

Q. Can a pit bull type dog ever be lawfully owned
A. Owners were given a short period of time to have their dogs registered onto the Index of Exempted Dogs, but this form of voluntary registration ended in 1991. Since 1997 the law has been slightly relaxed, so that if an owner is prosecuted for possession of an unregistered pit bull type dog the Court may allow the dog to be registered (and all of the other conditions must be complied with) but only if the owner can prove that the dog would not constitute a danger to public safety. If this cannot be proven then the Court must order that the dog be destroyed.

Q. What are the conditions of owning a pit bull type apart from having the dog registered
A. The dog has to be neutered, microchipped, tattooed and insured. Also, no person shall:
Breed, or breed from, the dog
Sell or exchange the dog or offer, advertise or expose the dog for sale or exchange
Make or offer to make a gift of the dog or advertise or expose the dog as a gift
Allow the dog to be in a public place without being muzzled and kept on a lead
Abandon the dog or allow it to stray

Q. What would happen if any of the conditions are breached after a dog has been registered
A. It is a criminal offence and in addition to penalties for the Defendant there is a presumption that the dog shall be destroyed

Trevor Cooper,
Cooper & Co Solicitors,
The Byre,
Brook Street,
Ash, nr Canterbury,
Kent, CT3 2NP.
Regulated by the Law Society.
Doglaw

Mo


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Well that is what my friend said who is a vet nurse, they had one that came in a few weeks ago and they had to seize the dog, report it to the police and then make a thorough exam on the dog to see if it was a danger. As this dog wasnt a danger they advised the owners that she would need to apply to register the dog before she was allowed it back.

But I have just done some research and this is what it said:

PIT BULL TERRIER TYPE DOGS
For the first time in England & Wales, the Dangerous Dogs Act 1991 proscribed certain types of dog so that owners only had a limited period of time to make possession of them lawful. That time limit has expired. This law applies to the following types:-



Pit Bull Terrier
Japanese Tosa
Dogo Argentino
Fila Braziliero



The type of dog that has most commonly been the subject of cases has been the pit bull terrier. Possessing an unregistered pit bull terrier type dog is unlawful and if you have such a dog you are committing a criminal offence. If you think you have an unregistered pit bull type dog, it cannot be voluntarily registered (ie. at present there is no application you can make to register your dog). 



However, even if you have an unregistered pit bull terrier type dog, you have a reasonable chance of avoiding a destruction order being made. You must prove to a Court that your dog is not a danger to public safety in proceedings brought against you (usually by the Police, but may be brought by a Council or the RSPCA. Throughout this advice-note we shall only refer to the Police as they are most likely to bring a case). 



To establish is whether your dog might be unlawful:-



(a) Have a look at the DEFRA guidance on identification of unlawful dogs to see if your dog might fall under the definition of a pit bull type (via the links page on this site - see 'DEFRA guidance on prohibited dogs') as this may provide you with preliminary assistance
(b) Take your dog to your vet to ask for an opinion of the dog's type NB Not all vets are sufficiently familiar with this complicated area of identification, so you may be referred to someone else. (There are also some show judges, and others, who have expertise on this issue but we have suggested your vet as the first person to speak to for the sake of convenience).



If the Police believe that your dog is a pit bull type, there is a likelihood that your dog will be seized and will remain in a Police appointed kennel until the case is concluded.




The Police will have your dog examined by their experts and if they conclude that your dog is a pit bull terrier type:-
(a) You will probably be prosecuted under Section 1 of the Dangerous Dogs Act 1991. At Court, unless you can prove that your dog isn't a pit bull terrier type dog you will be convicted. Provided you qualify on financial grounds, you are likely to be granted Legal Aid (a representation order), which means that public funding will pay for your dog to be examined by experts of your Solicitor's choosing. Although the Act gives a maximum penalty of 6 months prison, but the most likely sentence is that you will be fined (or given a conditional discharge) and ordered to pay costs. In theory you could be disqualified from having custody of a dog, but this is very rare. There is an appeal available to the Crown Court.
(b) As an alternative to using the criminal provisions in Section 1, the Police may use the civil provisions in Section 4B:- 
* It is commenced by 'application' ie not by complaint or information 
* There is unlikely to be legal aid available - this is a major problem and is likely to prevent most owners from being able to present a defence 
* It can be argued that there is no presumption that the dog is a pit bull type (so unless you admit the case the Police will probably have to prove their case on the balance of probabilities) 
* The Court does not have the power to impose any orders against you (ie. no prison, no fine and no costs - except for kennelling fees pending destruction) 
As to your dog, (if the case is proven under either Section 1 or Section 4B) you will need to prove that it would not constitute a danger to public safety, and if you can, the Court may allow it to be registered (otherwise it must be destroyed). You will have to pay for the registration fee, the insurance, the neutering, microchipping and insurance. The dog will not be returned to you until all this is completed. Please remember that once the dog is returned then other conditions must also be complied with (see below).

So maybe the vets my friend is working for is a specialist pit bull vets that works with the police to determine if it is dangerous :-S


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Sorry Mo didnt mean to copy you hehe.

They probably didnt seize the dog in the sense that the owner doesnt have any permission but they probably were advised that they need to take the dog in for behaioural tests and once it was considered that the dog was a pitbull then they told the owners they need to register the dog.


----------



## Johnderondon

> If the Police believe that your dog is a pit bull type, there is a likelihood that your dog will be seized and will remain in a Police appointed kennel until the case is concluded.


Or until the dog dies of neglect, or is killed by mistake.

In Memory | dedication to those we won't ever forget.


----------



## GoldenShadow

Johnderondon said:


> Or until the dog dies of neglect, or is killed by mistake.
> 
> In Memory | dedication to those we won't ever forget.


That link is dreadful, it makes me well up 

Where did you come across it/do you know much info about these kinds of things?

I just don't get how they can determine a dog is of pit bull type, seems like a bloomin' lottery except its a death sentence if you win


----------



## tafwoc

Johnderondon said:


> Or until the dog dies of neglect, or is killed by mistake.
> 
> In Memory | dedication to those we won't ever forget.


I really don't trust the police in the case of animals, most officer's don't even know the difference in breeds. It is so sad though....i feel for all the owners.


----------



## Pampered pets

My friend says someone near her has two pitbull or crosses not sure which, i saw them one day when i was visiting she said he was visited by the police and the dogs had to be registered, microchipped and neutered but they were not destroyed, they also have to remain on a lead and muzzled at all times.

Ive just had some trouble regarding staffy i rescued and rehomed when someone claimed he attacked them, there has abeen a lengthy court battle where the dog was orderd to be put to sleep, the owner was fined and banned from keeping any dog but they appealed and several of us had to give statements to the dogs charachter, thanfully he was spared second time round but ordered to be muzzled and never let off a lead.

saddly therea re always ignorant people who will target these sorts or breeds or corsses, i personally wouldnt go to the police but i think you should consult a vet as one day the dog will need vet treatment/vaccinations etc and what do you do then? better to get a vets view now rather than when its an emergency, plus if she is underweight bad condition etc it carries more weight for you as the vet will see your story is true and if anyone doubts you in the future at least a professional has seen her in the state you got her.

perhaps as caution you should muzzle the dog when out and keep her on a lead at all times, that way no one can ever make any claims against you like was done with the staffy.

Good on you for taking her, i hope it all works out


----------



## kazschow

Take your dog to the vet, tell them what you think it is if asked... a staffie cross, and never mention the pit bull bit again...

Put it out of your head, and love your new companion for what it is, a lovely dog 

Had you got this dog from a more reputable source say a close friend etc, would it have even crossed your mind to think it was a part Pit?


----------



## JSR

You admit you don't have any knowledge about identifying the dog as a pit so I'd guess it's more likely a staffy cross and you are just putting 2 and 2 together because of where she's come from. There are very few true pit crosses around and a lot of silly little boys who think they are impressing people by telling all and sundry their dogs are 'pitbull's or pitbull crosses' cos they think it makes them look 'hard'. 

She a staffy cross and extreamly lucky to have found someone who cares enough to look after her properly. I'd pop her to the vets for a through MOT and mention nothing more about it.


----------



## belleboris

Just looked at that link im all teary now .
My aunt has a staffy luckey she has papers to say shes pure staffy as lots of people sk is she a pitt why do people blame the dog any dog can turn in the wrong hands . I sometimes wonder why i like spending time with my animals more than people


----------



## Johnderondon

Tinsley said:


> That link is dreadful, it makes me well up
> 
> Where did you come across it/do you know much info about these kinds of things?


I know the person who owns the website. And I know that for every dog on that page there are dozens more whose tales will never be told. That page is only the tip of a very, very dirty iceberg.



> I just don't get how they can determine a dog is of pit bull type, seems like a bloomin' lottery except its a death sentence if you win


I think that 'lottery' is a very good description of what occurs.


----------



## lauren001

Most vets like to keep their clients as that is how they make money and unless this dog is obviously dangerous or used in a dog fighting ring, then I don't think it would be in their best interests to accuse you of having a pit bull or a pit bull cross and to go through all the hassle of court which may ultimately make them lose a client. Unless of course, you bring the subject up. DON'T.

If you live in a small village the chances of it being a pit bull I think would be very slim anyway, no matter how you managed to acquire it. 
I would keep quiet about that bit too as that will put you in the firing line and some do-gooder may get your dog seized during the investigations into the dog seller.

I think it is very difficult to pinpoint a pit bull correctly, hence all these sad tales of nice dogs being put down.

As others have said she is a Staffie cross. End of.


----------



## canuckjill

wow glad they are not banned here. How awful....Jill


----------



## dodigna

I know of someone who was in the process of adopting a pup from a local rescue centre; the pup had to stay with fosters because of a condition up to the age of 6 months; when he was ready to go the vet at the rescue centre during his final check up realized he was a pitbull cross (before 6 months it's is not pox to tell). They ordered for the pup to be PTS, the adopting family objected and a court session followed, they were ordered to register the dog with the exempt registry, (he was already neutered, mac/chipped), got tatooed, wear muzzle and lead at all time. 

What followed is the dog has been going through is Good Citizen Dog Training Scheme and has been regularly re-assessed by the police dog unit, he is almost complete all his training levels and after that he will be off his muzzle and lead jail...

Although he is a pitbull he is an amazing dog, soppy and loving, goes to show breed means little... He might be used as flagship for DEED NOT BREED campaigns. 

A beautiful ended story.

To the OP, don't mention your suspects, post a pics when you can if you need peace of mind. If the temperament is good your dog is a cross, worse comes to worst there is a good possibility your dog can enjoy a normal dog life! 

And good on you for taking her off such bad hands!


----------



## Johnderondon

dodigna said:


> he is almost complete all his training levels and after that he will be off his muzzle and lead jail...


No, he wont.

There is no provision to allow exempted dogs to be in public without a lead and muzzle.

If there were then Bishop would not still be muzzled.

http://www.youtube.com/user/SavingBruce#p/a/u/2/JjPZcKoTIWE

http://www.youtube.com/user/SavingBruce#p/a/u/1/egTNyP_Cfbk

Sorry.


----------



## dodigna

Sorry too! I have searched and maybe am wrong. I am going by what they said to me when I inquired about him, not going by any fact and fact to back this up have not found, sorry just got a bit excited!
Will ask again, it could be that in this particular's pitbull cross case the police is having a close association with his training, there was an article written about him on the rescue centre'spaper... 

The woman that was his foster mentioned he was going to be used by the police to portray his good nature when raised in the right environment, not that being a pitbull means you are a vicious dog... Who knows maybe that is what might be going to earn him the exemption.

Will have to find out more details about this, but she is having a baby this week so i reckon she will be a bit busy!!!!


----------



## phil 01

i have pit x staffie from a rescue she is the most loving dog ever after loosing my staffie of 13 yrs she has filled a massive gap it is like she has been there for ever good luck with new dog


----------



## Gilka

Nonnie said:


> A pit bull is a type of dog, not a breed. A staffie cross can be classed as a pit bull type in its own right.
> 
> Personally id get the dog checked over, and just call her a staffie cross and never utter the words "pit bull" again.


Agree, big time........she's a staffie cross and that's it..........tbh, most people wouldn't know a Pittie if it jumped up and licked them, police and RSPCA included!! 
xx


----------



## Gilka

Lady3131 said:


> I would advise you go to the vets to get her checked out and that you are honest if asked about her... it may be that the vet has a suspicion and mentions it in which case you may need to find out what she is.
> 
> Although it may hurt for you to part with her it is against the law to own a pitbull or any pitbull cross and the police do stop owners walking dogs that may fall into this category and you could be held liable for it. If found guilty you could face severe problems and all for your kindness...
> 
> I personally would have gone to the police asap and reported that someone had given me their dog by going door to door as you never know if that could come back to haunt you... if this dog is not a pitbull what's to say it wasn't stolen or registered to the boy who gave it away... they can easily ask for it back, in which case you could find yourself in a tug of war...
> 
> You're best bet is to be honest about the dog and declare you have it via the vet first if the police are too scary. Perhaps your vet can give you advice as how to proceed in owning a dog that was given away? You are doing good taking it in and I would hate to see you punished for that.


DO NOT GO TO THE POLICE - there are no if's and but's - they will sieze the dog and PTS. 
And would recommend changing vets too - some are jobsworths others aren't bothered as long as the dog is cared for, loved and not fought.

THERE ARE MORE PIT BULLS AND THEIR CROSSES IN THE UK NOW THAN WHEN THE DANGEROUS DOGS ACT WAS INTRODUCED IN 1991.

TO THE OP - IF YOU HAVE ANY CONCERNS OR QUESTIONS ABOUT WHERE YOU STAND PLEASE CONTACT DDA WATCH or Endangered Dogs Defence and Rescue FOR FURTHER ADVICE


----------



## Gilka

Just wanted to post this example of Missy, who's owners went to the police for advice......it didn't have a happy ending...

"Missey had no incidents of aggression and no complaints were ever lodged against her. She was seized in 2007 after her owners, Donna and Mark Tipple, approached Merseyside Police for advice.

Missey spent three months in kennels at a secret location during which no contact with her owners was permitted. Subsequent to assessments which found the dog to be of a friendly, stable temperament, the courts ruled that Missey posed no danger to the public and she was entered into the Index of Exempted Dogs and returned to Donna and Mark.

As soon as the family were reunited it became apparent that Missey was suffering deep trauma and psychological damage from her time in police care. She had developed extreme anxieties which worsened despite intervention from veterinary and behavioural experts. Her anxiety ruled her life, according to the Tipples, and worsened until they felt compelled to end her suffering. Missey was euthanized on Sunday 17th February 2008.

Letting her go was the hardest thing we have ever done but we couldnt watch her suffer any more, said Donna while Mark added We have all been punished because of how she looks and Missey paid the biggest price of all.

Taken from DDA Watch website


----------



## Goblin

This whole issue is partly why I hate Breed Specific Legislation. If the Pit Bull Terrier is a banned breed and crosses are banned is it only a direct pitbull/X cross that is banned. What about a grandparent as a pitbull? How far away does the pitbull have to be in the ancestor list? The modern old english bulldog all said and done has pitbull in its ancestry.

I'm going to be coldhearted here. If it were me I would ask for advice from the vet mentioning you think it's a staff cross and take it from there. I assume it is a very recent addition and as such it "looks" far better to authorities if you seek advice now rather than trying to hide it and to be "caught" later.

At the end of the day keeping the dog without getting "professional" advice will have you constantly worried in the back of your mind. That worry would interfere with the quality of both yours and the dogs life. I know I would be afraid to go out with the dog away from the local area, afraid to kennel it if necessary and if the dog became ill at any point afraid to even take it to the vet. The dog will need vet care at some point in it's life. I would get the issue sorted out now.

If you do decide to sort it out now.. please keep us informed. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Snoringbear

Goblin said:


> This whole issue is partly why I hate Breed Specific Legislation. If the Pit Bull Terrier is a banned breed and crosses are banned is it only a direct pitbull/X cross that is banned. What about a grandparent as a pitbull? How far away does the pitbull have to be in the ancestor list? The modern old english bulldog all said and done has pitbull in its ancestry.
> 
> I'm going to be coldhearted here. If it were me I would ask for advice from the vet mentioning you think it's a staff cross and take it from there. I assume it is a very recent addition and as such it "looks" far better to authorities if you seek advice now rather than trying to hide it and to be "caught" later.
> 
> At the end of the day keeping the dog without getting "professional" advice will have you constantly worried in the back of your mind. That worry would interfere with the quality of both yours and the dogs life. I know I would be afraid to go out with the dog away from the local area, afraid to kennel it if necessary and if the dog became ill at any point afraid to even take it to the vet. The dog will need vet care at some point in it's life. I would get the issue sorted out now.
> 
> If you do decide to sort it out now.. please keep us informed. I wish you all the best.


Here in the UK, ancestry and parentage is irrelevant. It's based purely on appearance. So even, two legal breeds can produce offspring that could be deemed illegal. Pitbull crosses aren't banned, there is no mention of crosses in the legislation. It is just pitbull and pitbull type. If you crossed a purebred pitbull with another breed that results in offspring that do not fufill the minimum criteria to be deemed as type then they would be perfectly legal despite being a pitbull cross.

This thread is two years old.


----------



## Goblin

Snoringbear said:


> This thread is two years old.


Always forget to check that. Anyone know what happened?


----------



## DaveE

Im from Scotland and owned a staff cross (possibly a pit-bull) for over 17 years before that i bred staffies and now i have another staffie and im afraid that owning any bull bred dog in Scotland is going to turn heads and set tongues wagging nothing to do with the dogs all to do with peoples ignorance about the breeds and what they have read in the press maybe you should consider this as ive been called all kinds of a nutter just because of my dogs looks but then again maybe this is a good thing because not too many people want to swear at my dogs! So as has been said many times here don't mention the pit-bull thing or someone who is afraid of dogs will lift the phone and get you in DEEP DOODOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pitbull lover

i can tell you here an now its all ****** im got a pitbull cross staff at this moment ive had pitbulls all my life yh i live in the uk they arnt like any other do you have to train them in a different way to other breeds of dogs i can walk my pit x staff off the lead on the lead doesnt pull doesnt attack ova dogs he wouldnt dare because he respects me i can leave it with a 1yr old an its perfectly fine it jus licks the 1 yr old legalize pitballs its not the breed its tho ******* owners who dont know how to train lookafter an teach their dogs what right from wrong


----------



## Blitz

pitbull lover said:


> i can tell you here an now its all ****** im got a pitbull cross staff at this moment ive had pitbulls all my life yh i live in the uk they arnt like any other do you have to train them in a different way to other breeds of dogs i can walk my pit x staff off the lead on the lead doesnt pull doesnt attack ova dogs he wouldnt dare because he respects me i can leave it with a 1yr old an its perfectly fine it jus licks the 1 yr old legalize pitballs its not the breed its tho ******* owners who dont know how to train lookafter an teach their dogs what right from wrong


I think you will find everyone on here is aware there is nothing wrong with the dogs - but you are breaking the law to have pitbulls and whoever bred your dog was breaking the law.
Why would you need to train them differently from other dogs - or do you just like different ways of learning - like your spelling and grammar.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex

pitbull lover said:


> i can tell you here an now its all ****** im got a pitbull cross staff at this moment ive had pitbulls all my life yh i live in the uk they arnt like any other do you have to train them in a different way to other breeds of dogs i can walk my pit x staff off the lead on the lead doesnt pull doesnt attack ova dogs he wouldnt dare because he respects me i can leave it with a 1yr old an its perfectly fine it jus licks the 1 yr old legalize pitballs its not the breed its tho ******* owners who dont know how to train lookafter an teach their dogs what right from wrong


I understand what your saying, i agree no dog should be targeted because of its breed its wrong and am all for getting rid of BSL it ruins familys and dosnt target the low lifw who get these dogs because they think they look hard. 
But the facts are these dogs are banned and going around saying you have a pit cross is not exactly clever unless you want too end up getting your dog taken from you????. And tbh i very much doubt it has true american pitbull in its problie just staffy cross. 
If i were you i would not leave your dog with your child not because of the breed but because its stupid too think you can leave them together without supervision children can annoy hurt your dog etc then the dog ends up getting blamed when your kids hurt.


----------



## bloggingvet

Hi, you are in a really tricky situation. As Pit Bull types are illegal. However as has been mentioned correctly on the forum. A pit bull cross may not be illegal if it is not a pit bull type. You may be thinking what is all this Pit Bull type mularkey. Well the Pit Bull as a breed is not recognised by the UK kennel club. It is actually an American breed. And to be honest the descriptions used are as with many things open to interpretation. Very basically from the point of UK law a Pit Bull type is any dog that the Police / Crown Prosecution Service believe to look like a Pit Bull. If the case actually gets to court then cases regularly fall down as no one can agree on what is or is not a Pit Bull type. You often get different experts disagreeing. Don't expect the Judge or police to know. 
Most vets would not want to get deeply involved with this type of issue unless the dog is obviously nasty. I have known many lovely Pit Bulls and the belief that certain dogs are always nasty is way too simplistic. Any dog can be dangerous but is usually how the dog has been looked after and trained that is most important or occasionally some genetic problem (ie Cocker Rage) Most people in the know, realise that the dangerous dogs act was rushed legislation and poorly draughted. 
If your vet honestly believes your pet to be a Pit Bull then they may advise you to go to the Police about your pet. They would be very unlikely to shop you. 
Owning up to the Police that you suspect your pet is a Pit Bull would be a very high risk strategy, as they have to follow very strict guidelines and there is very little wriggle-room for them. They really don't want these type of cases either as they would have to remove the dog from you and then they have to look after the dog until the court case. - Which can take a long time and they then have to spend their resources on the kenneling fees. 
So what to do. First understand that there is no ideal solution. If the dog is genuinely a nice dog then always describe him/her as a Staffie Cross. Never, never mention the Pit word. Most people, police included would much rather turn a blind eye unless someone makes it so obvious that they have to do something. I would always keep the dog on the lead. And you may want to think about the dog wearing a muzzle in public ( as would be the rules if a legal pitbull.) Bear in mind that there are no legal Pit Bulls now as all the ones registered initially should be dead by now. Hope this helps a bit and best of luck.


----------



## lmcmwh

Hi, I having the same thoughts about my dog at the moment. We bought her at 9 weeks old and was told that both parents were staff. We saw the mum dog but they didn't have the dad available. We've had staff puppies before though and the one we've just got looks different. She's a lovely dog with a brilliant temperament, but I'm worried she may have pitbull in her. ?


----------



## Malmum

A Staff x Lab or Boxer can look a little PB ish so just think of her as one of those and don't ever say you're worried about pitbull in her. The likelihood is she hasn't anyway!


----------



## Horse and Hound

lmcmwh said:


> Hi, I having the same thoughts about my dog at the moment. We bought her at 9 weeks old and was told that both parents were staff. We saw the mum dog but they didn't have the dad available. We've had staff puppies before though and the one we've just got looks different. She's a lovely dog with a brilliant temperament, but I'm worried she may have pitbull in her. ?


I had the same worry with Harvey, but to be honest they look soooooo different when growing.

100% convinced he's got lab in him. His mum was staff, that much we do know, and i reckon his dad may have been a staff x lab.


----------



## 1290423

moboyd said:


> I actually personally think I would be keeping quiet about the whole pit thing, BUT I would like to point out that we are advising someone to possibly be breaking the law so I think now that the owner has their answer this should be dropped IMO.
> 
> Mo


Not exactly! the OP is only 'concerned' that the dog COULD be part pb! It could just as easily be a SBT cross good knows what! That would NOT be breaking the law, BUT as Noonie says, even mentioning the word PB is NOT a good idea

.

good luck OP, and all the very best to you, take the wee staffie cross to the vets by all means! but again as Noonie advises NEVER utter the word Pit Bull again.


----------



## claireandandy

pits arnt banned here .its just illegal to breed them here,i was told so by my vet when my brother braught home a little white staffy puppy 2 years ago failing to mention it wasnt a staffie it was a pure pit bread from fighting dogs,both the parents took part in illegal dog fights and when they had a litter they were going to"dispose" of the pups,thats y my brother took it on and didnt tell my mam what the dog was,soon as she was 5 months and big and healthy enough to be re homed she was my mother wouldnt have the breed in the home with grandchildren i know theres lots of conflict a dog is what u make it to be ,she was lovely and we all cried buckets when she went but my mum wouldnt take the chance of having her turn on any 1,i know any dog can turn in the click of the finger even the softest of them,

we were told 2 cross it off as a staffy boxer X by the man who my brother got her off,as thats what he had done in the past,

hope u get the little thing sorted i hate any kind of violence and dispise animal abuse its wrong,i hope the dog it back to good health soon xx


----------



## claireandandy

just seen its a old post ha ha x


----------



## 1290423

Yep! posted over two years ago


----------



## troublestrouble

i know this is an old thread but does the characteristics of the 'type' mean that if you did cross a GDS and a pitbull (as exampled in an earlier post) and it looked like a GDS it would be fine? but if it looked like a pitbull it wouldn't??? isn't this ridiculous????


----------



## xshelly_stanliex

troublestrouble said:


> i know this is an old thread but does the characteristics of the 'type' mean that if you did cross a GDS and a pitbull (as exampled in an earlier post) and it looked like a GDS it would be fine? but if it looked like a pitbull it wouldn't??? isn't this ridiculous????


Yup thats exactly what it means it dosnt matter what breed or cross it is. It pitbull "types" that are banned , you could have a pure pitbull that dosnt have the characteristics of what the law classes as a pitbull type and it would be perfectly leagal, that is how messed up the law is.


----------



## Zac's staff and pitbull

It would be more illegal if you hadn't taken her to the vets, definitely get her done, say she is a (staffy x vizsla) or you can say staffy x ridgeback as soon as she is spade and as long as she's not a threat or bred you should be fine...


----------



## Lexiedhb

Original post was in 2009.................


----------

